# Beretta 92FS failure to extract



## Trophybuck (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a Beretta 92FS that will fail to extract at a rate of at least one per magazine. Here are some of the facts and what I have tried to fix it:
-It is always cleaned and oiled after each use.
-Had other people fire to eleminate any possiblity of limp wristing (I didn't think so). It malfunctions without prejudice.
-I have 3 beretta mags and 2 other brand mags. I have taken them completely down and cleaned them. FTE's with all mags.
-Removed and replaced extractor, extractor spring and recoil spring with new. Clean extrator cavity. 
-Ammo used is Winchester 115G FMJ and Federal 115G FMJ.

I thought the 92FS was super reliable. I could try and shoot 124grain ammo but I shouldn't have to. I could put a lighter recoil spring but again I shouldn't have to. My glock 26 eats through this ammo, any ammo for that matter, without a hickup.

I really like a lot of things about the beretta but it's hard to get past the FTE's. Has anyone had experience with this?

thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it always the cartridge in a particular position in the magazine, for instance the very last, or the next-to-last?

First thought: Fire it almost dry, or lubed only with a bit of grease on the slide rails and nowhere else. Make sure there's no oil in the magazines.

This is one of those "tough dog" problems that're very difficult to solve.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

How old are the magazine springs? How old are the magazines? What brand are the other two magazines you refer to? How old is the pistol, and do you know how many rounds have been through it? Has the locking block ever been changed? Did you buy it new, used? I'd suspect the magazine springs are shot, but out of five magazines maybe not. What poundage recoil spring did you buy, and from who, Beretta factory, Wolff? Probably not the issue, but how does the ejector look? I use Wolff extra power magazine springs as a preference. When did the pistol start having malfunctions? Has it ever worked w/o malfunctioning? You may want to take it to a qualified Beretta gunsmith or beretta themselves and have them check it out. Mine's worked flawless w/o a hitch for over 19 years w/ anything i feed it, and thats w/ either a 14lb or 15lb Wolff recoil spring as opposed to the 13lb factory original.


----------



## Trophybuck (Nov 2, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is it always the cartridge in a particular position in the magazine, for instance the very last, or the next-to-last?
> 
> First thought: Fire it almost dry, or lubed only with a bit of grease on the slide rails and nowhere else. Make sure there's no oil in the magazines.
> 
> This is one of those "tough dog" problems that're very difficult to solve.


The cartridge position in the magazine is compeltely random. I've had it FTE on the second round and near the last round. 
There is some hope though. I bought a box of 50 Federal 147g cartridges to see if it would shoot them. It did flawlessly. I also shot some hydrashock 124g cartridges with success. So that is encouraging. I really want to shoot 115g b/c they are so inexpensive and I like to shoot a lot. Maybe I should get a lighter recoil spring just for the 115g stuff. I appreciate your help.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I've had this happen only twice in five trips to the range (with new pistol). It may have to do with the thumbs impinging on the slide, but the repetition of your experience sounds different. Maybe time for a new mag?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have had this on NUMEROUS Beretta 92 models I owned in years past (I've owned 28 Beretta 92 variants over the years). It was maddening. Maybe once every 300-400 rounds. But on multiple Berettas. I couldn't figure out why, either. Could not isolate it to a magazine... Happened on more than 1 gun... Only with target ammo... Guns were always lubed and cleaned...

I finally started a thread on it at the Beretta Forum. And, thru some back and forth replies, I discovered it was the red box Federal ammo I was buying at WalMart. I never had the issue with any other guns, but only the Berettas.

Seems that some other people had the same issue with Berettas.1 member measured the casings and rims on the Federal ammo. It seems that many, but not all, were made out of spec. THAT explained it. I quit buying Federal FMJ, and I NEVER had another issue again.

It used to cost me a lot of money because anytime it would happen, I'd fire 1000 rounds thru the gun fairly quickly, before I could trust it again. And, I'd usually make it thru the 1k rounds, I think because I was shooting a variety of ammo. Then, bam - it would happen again a couple of range trips later.

Anyway, it took a while to figure out it was the Federal ammo. Like I said - I didn't have an issue with any other gun platform and that ammo. But, if a certain number of rounds are made out of spec, it seems that the Beretta just didn't like that issue.

You said you shot Federal and WWB? Skip the Federal and see what happens.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, why bounce a 9 year old thread? I didn't see that before I replied


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Damn, why bounce a 9 year old thread? I didn't see that before I replied


I was about to ask the same question, but in other words.


----------

